# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK ZERDÜŞTLÜK FİGÜRLERİ NUSAYBİN de, bunların katli caiz

## anau2



----------

